
Data USA: explore, map, compare, and download U.S. data - noelwelsh
https://datausa.io/
======
noelwelsh
I'm finding this data fascinating. For example, here is the "Software
developers":

[https://datausa.io/profile/soc/software-developers-
applicati...](https://datausa.io/profile/soc/software-developers-applications-
systems-software)

A few points that struck me:

\- income is a lot more evenly distributed than the US average.

\- "Video tape & disk rental" is by far the highest paying sector. I guess
that is all down to Netflix? "Taxi and limousine service" is in 4th place.
That's Uber and Lyft?

~~~
joncrane
Good eye. I have heard that Netflix pays particularly well, so that would make
sense. Also I suppose if you worked on Hulu or any other online streaming
platform it wouldn't fall in the same category so I wonder what other
companies would fall under that category.

Finally, how do they derive those categories? NAICS codes?

~~~
maxerickson
It looks like BLS categories (they list BLS as a source too):

[https://www.bls.gov/oes/current/oes_nat.htm#15-0000](https://www.bls.gov/oes/current/oes_nat.htm#15-0000)

------
OldHand2018
FYI, this is not a USA government web site, it is run by Deloitte and is
republishing public domain US government data under an AGPLv3 license.

------
jazzido
There's also [https://datachile.io](https://datachile.io), a sister site built
by the same team

------
azemetre
Is it possible to get some of the data for personal projects? I'm not seeing
and option to get data by csv (or anything really).

Curious to know if it's possible. I'm learning more about data viz this year
and areas where you can get data easily is a God send.

~~~
objectivetruth
All of the data sets are listed here:

[https://datausa.io/about/datasets/](https://datausa.io/about/datasets/)

You should probably also check out the federal data catalog at:

[https://data.gov](https://data.gov)

------
spectramax
The site loads super fast - definitely a plus these days.

------
akudha
Is there any site like this for environment related data - pollution, air
quality, water quality etc?

~~~
kthejoker2
It's not as nice as this, but Climate.gov has decent data

[https://www.climate.gov/maps-data/datasets](https://www.climate.gov/maps-
data/datasets)

~~~
kthejoker2
And AirNow is the EPA's site, there are datasets and real time APIs

[https://www.airnow.gov/](https://www.airnow.gov/)

